# wadup wadup



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm new here, just droppin in to say whats up. much love


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to the crew, bro.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

yes, welcome. what part of va are you from? i'm from n.va & reker there is from s.va. 
us mid-atlantics are starting to populate in numbers on these boards!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

just saw you post that you're from richmond. now we just need a western va in the house & we'll have va locked down! lol


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Werdz lyfe, son!

Maybe we could all meet up for a local-ish shred meet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

sounds good maybe we can head up to a contest at wintergreen or something and all compete and rig it up and split the winnings haha


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

haha, im not sick nasty. I hit little kickers and stuff. But you can compete, win, and then share the money. I wouldnt mind that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

haha I don't get too technical...but yea when season rolls around maybe we can all shred it up, and maybe have a pray together in hopes that we can get some snow this year


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

i mostly ride pa...liberty & seven springs. always up for a session, of most any kind or kynd, even


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

sounds good im at seven springs alot i'll keep in touch and when the snow DOES come, because it is going to this year haha...ill hit yall up for sure


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

baseball said:


> yea i usually hit wintergreen just because It's a little closer to me than mass. Unfortunately last year was awful there. all artificial snow, sunny days the stuff just melted and iced over...made for some pretty big bumbs and bruises, as well as a pretty nasty concussion....HOW ABOUT SOME POWDER THIS YEAR IN VA...i mean really, it would be so nice...i hate having to travel to get a decent session


Yeah I know. A few times I wanted to hit the kickers at both parks and I chose not to b/c the landings were ice. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 
I have a feeling this season is going to be radical...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

that would be how i got my concussion....hit the bottom, middle kicker at wintergreen on a sunny 30 degree day, the fake snow was melting and icing over...i had alot of speed and caught an edge on a chunk of ice coming around on a backside 360 and got straight ruined


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Ouch! I saw a few times, kids layed out on the landing with Ski Patrol assissting. That also sketched me out a little bit. Im buying a helmet this season.... old men like myself cant afford to be out. haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

yea a helmet was the first new snowboarding equipment i bought after that...i cant afford the medical bills again...i got destroyed...had to get like 3 different ct scans


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Good investment. I definitely feel for ya, Thats something I hope I never have to experience. A friend of mine hit a patch of ice 2 seasons ago and fell on his wrist... its still messed up to this day. 

btw, http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/779-potential-east-coast-meet-2008-a.html

Im out.. time to go home and hit the gym!


----------

